# Scumbag neighbor stealing firewood...



## jstellfox (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a scumbag neighbor who lives between myself and another guy who burns wood.  The scumbag got caught stealing wood from the neighbor on the other side....and even though I keep a close eye on my stacks, I would not be surprised if the guy is taking a few here and there from me.  Probably just enough not to be noticed.  What can be done about this other than pulling the punk out of his house and pounding him?  Anyone else have experience with someone stealing their wood?


----------



## Clarkbar2311 (Nov 30, 2010)

my first thought would be a direct conversation. "Take my property and we will have problems" Then I'd try to actually catch him in the act with a scouting camera. Once I had proof I'd probably call the law and press charges. Just my thoughts.


----------



## CALJREICH (Nov 30, 2010)

Setting up a game camera to catch him trespassing would be an option. Perhaps you could mail him a letter telling him that your have been made aware of his theft of your other neighbor's firewood. You could tell him that you will press charges if he steals from you. Tell him to stay off your property. Mail the letter registered return reciept requested keep a copy of the letter and keep the card after he signs for the letter. When he comes unto your property for any reason call the police and show them the letter instructing him to keep off your property and ask them to arrest him for defiant tresspass. I wouldn't go onto his property for any reason. I would not say anything that could be taken as a threat such as "pounding" him.  I have good neighbors that have never stolen from me, thank God.


----------



## loon (Nov 30, 2010)

man i hate neighbors  :shut:   no matter how ya make out, you still gotta live beside them...

loon


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Nov 30, 2010)

im lucky ive been blessed with awesome neighbors. im glad also cuz i would have a hard time not pounding the guy if he came on my property. how low.


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 30, 2010)

you can threaten to sue him or take legal reacourse, and it would probably work since he probably isnt that smart. But all you could get him for would be "damages" so thats just a few logs....

[JOKING] how about you use a paddle bit and put a m80 inside one of the logs then bury it with wood putty [Im Joking here]

more suggestions I am not suggesting:

stop pulling the poision ivy on the backside of the pile
oops i broke a few beer bottles back there. 

I like the trail camera, but as soon as he sees the flash, or you show him the picture, the camera is going to get smashed or go missing

Might be nice to plant some blackberry bushes behind the wood pile.


----------



## TROY COOK (Nov 30, 2010)

A Scouting camera would be a good way of getting proof.Drilling holes in a few logs and filling them with black powder would be more fun!


----------



## Rockey (Nov 30, 2010)

Why cant we all just have neighbors like Rodney Dangerfield did in "Easy Money". It would be so much easier to forgive and forget.


----------



## Bspring (Nov 30, 2010)

I would never say a word. However, I do have some large drill bits, some glue, some sawdust, and a very good back ground in explosives. I'm not sure how I would use this knowledge...


----------



## TROY COOK (Nov 30, 2010)

It would be bad if someone got hurt like Kids or wife? Your better off just confronting him like a man and give him a piece of your mind


----------



## uggabugga (Nov 30, 2010)

A book I once read alluded to the m-80 idea in a similar wood-thief situation, except that they used a blasting cap, which was even worse. As tempting as it might be to drill-n-fill a log with black powder or something even more devious, probably the best bet is to confront the thief, as unpleasant as that may be.
I had the opposite situation last summer, when my foreclosed-upon neighbor moved close to a cord of pretty decent wood onto my property shortly before they left.I can't say they dumped it, since they moved it relatively far onto my land, with no tiretracks whatsoever. And some of these pieces were chunks of tuliptree probably over 100 lbs. So it appears they actually carried it in by hand. Pretty strange.


----------



## mtarbert (Nov 30, 2010)

Putting bombs in firewood is a good way to go to JAIL....not passing "GO" directly to Jail. But, on the other hand take the same drill bit and make a hole large enough to place a test tube full of fox urine   When that stolen log is burned the stink will be unbearable.


----------



## ohio woodburner (Nov 30, 2010)

It's a shame people have to stoop that low to steal. I would probably just put some security lights up  and keep an eye on my stacks.  I wouldn't confront him till you knew for sure he stole from you.  just my $.02


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 30, 2010)

it would be neat if there was something you could put within a log that would send smoke out of the chimney in the color of red or blue or something. There has to be a chemical powder that isn't horribly dangerous, but could signal who has your wood if it is used in their stove...


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 30, 2010)

http://chemistry.about.com/od/demonstrationsexperiments/ss/smokebomb_5.htm


----------



## PJF1313 (Nov 30, 2010)

jstellfox said:
			
		

> I have a scumbag neighbor who lives between myself and another guy who burns wood.  The scumbag got caught stealing wood from the neighbor on the other side....and even though I keep a close eye on my stacks, I would not be surprised if the guy is taking a few here and there from me.  Probably just enough not to be noticed.  What can be done* about this other than pulling the punk out of his house and pounding him?*  Anyone else have experience with someone stealing their wood?





ED-209!  





(think terminator!! )


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 30, 2010)

jstellfox said:
			
		

> What can be done about this other than pulling the punk out of his house and pounding him?


BTW, I don't think sex will solve this problem. You might, however, try beating him up.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Nov 30, 2010)

Dare I ask if the guy is hard up? I mean is he a typically normal person who just happened to be in need and while I cant say its right maybe hes too proud to ask for help? 

Other then that I agree with the timeless, teddy roosevelt, walk quietly and carry a big stick. Simply say as a neighbor, heard you had a run in with 'bob'. you okay? If I catch you snatching my wood, I'll beat you with it. ( Im rolling with Oak, although Ash would work nice too. Think, thick and heavy)


----------



## pybyr (Nov 30, 2010)

How about a little hot pepper seasoning?

http://burglarbomb.com/AB-2000.aspx


----------



## maplewood (Nov 30, 2010)

ohio woodburner said:
			
		

> It's a shame people have to stoop that low to steal. I would probably just put some security lights up  and keep an eye on my stacks.  I wouldn't confront him till you knew for sure he stole from you.  just my $.02



+1


----------



## Freeheat (Nov 30, 2010)

jstellfox said:
			
		

> I have a scumbag neighbor who lives between myself and another guy who burns wood.  The scumbag got caught stealing wood from the neighbor on the other side....and even though I keep a close eye on my stacks, I would not be surprised if the guy is taking a few here and there from me.  Probably just enough not to be noticed.  What can be done about this other than pulling the punk out of his house and pounding him?  Anyone else have experience with someone stealing their wood?



Same thing happend to me , I had to move my pile to the back yard. I guess the part that makes me mad is if the guy would have asked I have some stuff that I burn in a outside firepit I would have given him, He was taking my good oak and cherry


----------



## mayhem (Nov 30, 2010)

First of all, make sure your property is posted for no trespassing.

I would definitely go toalk with him and make sure he knows that you know about the other theft.  Don't threaten him, don't imply that you'll do him harm or anything else foolish...simply have a nice conversation with him and make sure he knows that his past thefts are common knowledge.  

Do not plant a booby trap in your wood pile...you're liable if someone comes to grief over it.  

Do setup a deer cam or other item like that so you cna catch him in the act if he does actually take some wood.  If he does, call the cops and let them scare the living crap out of him by showing up at his door.


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 30, 2010)

I would verify the theft before talking to him. First I would verify the theft from your other neighbor. Are you sure that the scumbag guy next door actually stole firewood from the other neighbor? How does your other neighbor know the alleged scumbag stole firewood? A game camera would help - it could provide proof if a theft occurs, and it can be fun anyhow to take pics of game.

I wouldn't go over and start making accusations if you don't have proof.


----------



## 3fordasho (Nov 30, 2010)

jstellfox said:
			
		

> I have a scumbag neighbor who lives between myself and another guy who burns wood.    What can be done about this other than pulling the punk out of his house and pounding him?  Anyone else have experience with someone stealing their wood?




I've got some neighbors that moved in about 5-6 years ago.  They say first impressions can be very accurate and I should have listened to them. (First impression was they party too much, their dog craps on my yard, and they don't know how to maintain a property).  After about 6 months they invite us over to a wine tasting party.... long story short my wife becomes good friends with his wife.  So we start to hang out a bit, have em over for a beer at the firepit or barbeque and vise versa.  Now I'm a mechanically inclined type who knows how to fix stuff (house stuff/car stuff) and he is the exact opposite.  So being the good neighbor I offer to help out with a few things.  After a few years of "helping out" I start to realize that maybe I'm being taken advantage of, ie they always seem to have money to party and go to concerts or the bar, but never any to repair things around the house or properly fix the cars.  oh well, they're still good friends so we over look that short coming.

Fast forward to last april... (here is the firewood part).   These neighbors use quite a bit of wood in their outdoor firepit. I'd taken him along on several firewood getting excursions using my truck & equipment and we'd split the load 50/50.  Well in april they were out of wood and a nice day comes along and they want a fire.  It was a Sunday afternoon and my wife and I go for a couple hour bike ride.  We get back and I notice about a 1/4 face cord is missing right from end of the stack closest to these neighbors.... a raging fire is going in their pit and they are having a party.  Hmmm.  Now being a trusting guy I don't confront or even really suspect them at the time.  a couple weeks go by and I am bugged that some firewood walked off... I install a security light to light up my stacking area.    Not a day later this neighbor walks over and starts to make small talk, then says whats up with the light? 
I say I'm missing property (firewood) and did they see anything?  He goes on about how much the light bothers them and can I take it down...and finally gets around to admitting they took the wood and didn't think it was a big deal "only a couple arm loads" so can I take the light down?  We'll I'm a little miffed at this point, and point out that I spent $50 on the light and an afternoon putting it up and why didn't they ask for wood or say something about taking it?  (also pointed out they took good oak, not firepit wood)  At the end of the conversation I said I would work with them on the light (lower wattage bulb/ turn it off when they are at the firepit)....

Well that should be the end of it right?

A couple days later I'm walking in the back alley that I use to bring in my wood to the storage area and they have blocked it off 
with a chain and sign that says private property.  He comes back says to get out of the alley, they've checked with the city and it's not an alley it is their property.

In the next day or two I then receive a letter from the city stating lighting codes and other bla bla... basically my light can't be brighter than 1 candlepower at the property line.

what the eff?

Well long story short I had a survey done, proved that it was an city alley, chain and sign are down, a big a** privacy fence is between us and them.  Wood stays put, we ignore them, they ignore us... all is good.....;-)


----------



## ironpony (Nov 30, 2010)

several tears back I had aproblem with someone knocking over my bird feeder
what I did was, got a pressure tank, filled it with red dye and pressurized to 100 psi
i then wired a micro switch the the bird feeder and a solenoid on the tank
installed a sprinkler head with a round pattern and hid it all
when they came back and knocked over my bird feeder the micro switch tripped,
spraying red dye in a roughly 8 foot circle covering whoever it was in red dye
never did find them, but it never happened again


----------



## smokinj (Nov 30, 2010)

I would make this very simple! Ring the door bell......


----------



## spur0701 (Nov 30, 2010)

Can I jump into this thread and get a reality check on something similar.  I've got a large lot, 12 acres, it's bordered by two different roads.  Next to the road at the back of my lot there was a really large beech, over 100 years old I would think, diameter over 4 feet.  It came down in a storm and blocked the road.  Since the road was a dead end road with only one house at the end of it they called the fire department and they came out and cut and cleared enough so that they could get out.....to be honest I'm not even sure if the road is a state road, it may be private.  Anyway, another different neighboor that lives on that street but wasn't blocked in by the fall cut the whole thing up and hauled it off as firewood.  Since this happened at the back end of my lot I never knew about any of this and it was all over and done with before I even knew.  The neighbor who took the wood knew the lot belonged to me and we know each other by sight but just enough to wave at each other.  I approached him and asked why he didn't tell me what had happened and asked for my help......he goes into this long rambling explnation of how the centerline of the street before it was paved was different and anything within 25 feet of the centerline was state proprty......yada yada yada.  At the moment it didn't bother me much but the more I think about it the more it pisses me off.......am I being overly sensitive?


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 30, 2010)

For sure the neighbor should have contacted you about the wood. Legally it was your wood before it fell, but then it ended up blocking a public road (maybe a public road, maybe private) and had to be cut up to allow access through the road. Perhaps the neighbor has a case that he was clearing a public road necessary for travel, blah, blah, blah.  My point is that legally, who knows if it was strictly legal or not, but in terms of honest, neighborly behavior, the neighbor should definitely have asked you for the wood. I don't think you're being too sensitive.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 30, 2010)

Every year when I see one of these threads I think about drilling a large hole in a big oak split and inserting a Chimfex. Nice fire going and kapoof the Chimfex goes off and fills the firebox with powder and puts out the fire.  :coolsmirk:


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Nov 30, 2010)

JSTELLFOX -Are you currently on decent terms with said 'scumbag'. If yes, them I would suggest ,first , taking the high road. Speak to him, non-chalantly, making small talk. Then add, "by-the-way,I heard you had a little run-in with Bob. What happened?" Let him explain himself (all BS,of course). Then at the end of the explanation, it gives you the perfect segway to say - " Listen, you cant blame Steve for being pissed. You took his wood without asking. Thats not right. If it had been ME catching someone stealing my wood, I wouldnt have asked questions, I wouldve let my friend Mossberg done the talking." This way, youre letting him know,in no uncertain terms, that if he touches your stacks- he's going to pay the price.And, you were polite enough to not get in a fight with him directly. Diplomacy is ALWAYS the best FIRST choice. After that, all bets are off. Good luck.....and stay out of jail.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, he hasn't yet got to you by the sounds of it. If he does, then both you and the neighbor have to do something. The first thing that comes to my mind is that this fellow is in dire need of an attitude adjustment. It costs so little and sometimes accomplishes so much....


----------



## Jags (Nov 30, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Every year when I see one of these threads I think about drilling a large hole in a big oak split and inserting a Chimfex.



Now THATs a solution I could get behind.  PERFECT!! :lol: 



			
				spur0701 said:
			
		

> At the moment it didn't bother me much but the more I think about it the more it pisses me off.......am I being overly sensitive?



Your neighbor should have called you.  That being said..what if the fire department sent the bill to you for cutting the tree up??  Would that be fair?  I am not trying to be a smarty pants but I personally have had a tree (big sucker) fall and block a public road.  I was just glad that somebody got to it quick and opened it back up without me paying the bill for it.  A little give and take makes things easier.

As a reminder - remember, I DID say that your neighbor should have called you.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 30, 2010)

All I can say is that I really, really like my neighbors . . . all very trustworthy . . . heck we're always helping each other out.

Oh yeah, I also suggest using some diplomacy before going all Jet Li or Al Queda on the guy.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 30, 2010)

This thread makes me appreciate my neighbors even more... except for that one guy out back...


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 30, 2010)

jstellfox said:
			
		

> I have a scumbag neighbor who lives between myself and another guy who burns wood.  The scumbag got caught stealing wood from the neighbor on the other side....and even though I keep a close eye on my stacks, I would not be surprised if the guy is taking a few here and there from me.  Probably just enough not to be noticed.  *What can be done about this other than pulling the punk out of his house and pounding him*?  Anyone else have experience with someone stealing their wood?



Get a dog.


----------



## CALJREICH (Nov 30, 2010)

wood-fan-atic said:
			
		

> JSTELLFOX -Are you currently on decent terms with said 'scumbag'. If yes, them I would suggest ,first , taking the high road. Speak to him, non-chalantly, making small talk. Then add, "by-the-way,I heard you had a little run-in with Bob. What happened?" Let him explain himself (all BS,of course). Then at the end of the explanation, it gives you the perfect segway to say - " Listen, you cant blame Steve for being pissed. You took his wood without asking. Thats not right. If it had been ME catching someone stealing my wood, I wouldnt have asked questions, I wouldve let my friend Mossberg done the talking." This way, youre letting him know,in no uncertain terms, that if he touches your stacks- he's going to pay the price.And, you were polite enough to not get in a fight with him directly. Diplomacy is ALWAYS the best FIRST choice. After that, all bets are off. Good luck.....and stay out of jail.




So threatening to shoot someone is diplomatic in your neighborhood. You live in a tough area. lol . Maybe stop over after going hunting and uload the riffle while chating with the guy. Drop a round on the ground and ask the neighbor if he could pick that up for you. Then say "thats the only property of mine I ever want you to pick up."


----------



## Jags (Nov 30, 2010)

Man - I know that we all hold our firewood dear to our hearts but you guys are getting rough.  How about a sign on the pile o wood that states "Don't steal my wood and I won't be a pain in your ass"?  Pretty much that simple.  No direct threat - no confrontation, done.

Then if the little bastage steals something - he's gonna get a dull chain vasectomy. :ahhh:


----------



## billb3 (Nov 30, 2010)

camera
invoice

no need to start a war


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 30, 2010)

If he's only burning in an outdoor pit, and you're only burning in the stove....i suggest urine...."mark your territory" kinda thing.


----------



## rnlincourt (Nov 30, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> it would be neat if there was something you could put within a log that would send smoke out of the chimney in the color of red or blue or something. There has to be a chemical powder that isn't horribly dangerous, but could signal who has your wood if it is used in their stove...



It would be hilarious if you made the mistake of burning the wood as well with the chemical in it- everyone would think your friends with the guy because your smoke is the same color hahaha


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 30, 2010)

Ask him about the 'first theft'. After he 'splains himself, tell him you know what he means. "for example", you go on to say, "a few years back I was over in {insert nearby city name here} on business and I ran into this lady . . .anyway, one thing led to another, and, well, lets just say, she was VERY good! She even said she always was a moaner with her husband, but I taught her she was actually a Screamer!" Now after some yuckin it up and all, right before you get ready to go back home, you say . . .

"Hey, by the way, I ran in to your wife a couple of weeks ago, and I told her I could see right into your bathroom. But she never did change the curtains there, so, . . .well, who knows. Anyway, nice talkin with ya neighbor"


----------



## Got Wood (Nov 30, 2010)

Most people are not as looney as we are about firewood. My guess, he probably hasnt even considered it to be an issue. I know if one of my neighbors took some firewood out of my stacks and I got upset about it in our house the rest of my family would make fun of me (my obsession with firewood makes me an easy target). Point being, most people dont understand the value of our wood stacks. I actually had a some what similar issue with my son... he had a few friends over and decided to have a fire in the outside pit.... he didnt use the wood I had set aside for the firepit instead pulling from a good hardwood stack (that wasnt even seasoned well yet LOL). When I brought this up you should have heard the family laughing at me.... all in good fun of course and I did make sure they got the point and understood which pile to use. Mostly now, they are afraid to touch the wood stacks and leave it to me.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 30, 2010)

Got Wood said:
			
		

> Most people are not as looney as we are about firewood. My guess, he probably hasnt even considered it to be an issue. I know if one of my neighbors took some firewood out of my stacks and I got upset about it in our house the rest of my family would make fun of me (my obsession with firewood makes me an easy target). Point being, most people dont understand the value of our wood stacks. I actually had a some what similar issue with my son... he had a few friends over and decided to have a fire in the outside pit.... he didnt use the wood I had set aside for the firepit instead pulling from a good hardwood stack (that wasnt even seasoned well yet LOL). When I brought this up you should have heard the family laughing at me.... all in good fun of course and I did make sure they got the point and understood which pile to use. Mostly now, they are afraid to touch the wood stacks and leave it to me.


thanks for saving me the trouble of making a similar post. Let's be clear, though, this doesn't excuse wood thieves, it just helps make it a little clearer where they might be coming from. A nice little sign on the woodstacks saying "This is how I heat my house. Don't take my firewood and I won't steal your heating fuel"


----------



## 3fordasho (Nov 30, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> [thanks for saving me the trouble of making a similar post. Let's be clear, though, this doesn't excuse wood thieves, it just helps make it a little clearer where they might be coming from. A nice little sign on the woodstacks saying "This is how I heat my house. Don't take my firewood and I won't steal your heating fuel"




Bingo.  Most people assign little value to firewood... after all it was free when you went out to the wood lot and got it right?
Never mind the $10K truck, $2k in saws, $1.5k splitter and the back breaking labor and risk to life and limb to get it into burnable form.  I tried explaining this to my a**hat neighbor and he just looked at me like I was nuts...


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 30, 2010)

and yet . . .when he thinks you might steal his wife, he gets all upset?? What for?

Stealing is stealing. 

A friend *asks* for wood, I'd give it and find out what his trouble is. If he needs help lugging or splitting or cutting, I'd then offer to help, knowing he'd return the favor when things switched.

A neighbor asks, I'd find out why he doesn't have any before I gave him wood. If it's because he's been too lazy to get wood, I give him enough for the night and tell him that's all I can spare. If he's simply found himself in an unfortunate circumstance, I help him out with his immediate need and help him formulate a plan. But I still make it clear his wife's gonna have to at least bake me a cake or sumpin. Ass, grass or gas, no one rides for free.

And I think there is a BIG difference between your son using wood from the wrong pile (both piles being owned by his Pop) and a neighbor taking wood from you when you are not looking because he knows you'd tell him to put it back.


----------



## loon (Nov 30, 2010)

i still chuckle when i get on the board and see this   





Scumbag neighbor stealing firewood…


not laughing at the Scumbag stealing off ya, just the heading  :cheese: 


loon


----------



## JustWood (Nov 30, 2010)

Last eye new taking without asking or informing of the taking  at a later date, ie- NEXT DAY,,,,,   IS stealing.
That azzmunch needs a talkin' to!


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 30, 2010)

Maybe you could turn this into a opportunity and approach him saying " Hey I could use some help cutting wood, maybe you could help me out and I can give you some wood".

  He may not be that bad of guy, just needs some direction in life. 

Gary


----------



## tickbitty (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm with Jags and Danno.  Put a "NO TRESSPASSING" sign on your woodpile that they can see from far away, and from up close, something worded in a way that they KNOW you know... where only someone stealing your wood would see it... about how you heat your house and how taking it is STEALING.  If someone's that ballsy to keep taking it after that, catch it on camera.


----------



## project240 (Dec 1, 2010)

Agreed.  Talk with him about it.  We're lucky to have awesome neighbours on one side and very quiet neighbours on the other.


----------



## madrone (Dec 1, 2010)

ironpony said:
			
		

> several tears back I had aproblem with someone knocking over my bird feeder
> what I did was, got a pressure tank, filled it with red dye and pressurized to 100 psi
> i then wired a micro switch the the bird feeder and a solenoid on the tank
> installed a sprinkler head with a round pattern and hid it all
> ...



Red squirrels probably make an easy target for predators.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Dec 1, 2010)

First, I'd make sure that he is taking something by using a game camera as someone suggested. Then, you might ask him about if he took any wood you might enlighten him that you caught him on such and such a day at such and such time (they have a date stamp) and see what his response is then. It might be a thing where he needs it, can't afford it or has no equipment to get some. you might offer a little or suggest going out and cutting some and splitting it 50-50 if he helps.

 We don't know what may be motivating him so try and find that out. However he might just be a lazy scumbag and needs to have the stuffing knocked out of him and charges pressed for theft and spend a couple of months in the pokie as "bubbas" room mate. 

jmho

cass


----------



## Ryedale (Dec 1, 2010)

tcassavaugh said:
			
		

> First, I'd make sure that he is taking something by using a game camera as someone suggested. Then, you might ask him about if he took any wood you might enlighten him that you caught him on such and such a day at such and such time (they have a date stamp) and see what his response is then. It might be a thing where he needs it, can't afford it or has no equipment to get some. you might offer a little or suggest going out and cutting some and splitting it 50-50 if he helps.
> 
> We don't know what may be motivating him so try and find that out. However he might just be a lazy scumbag and needs to have the stuffing knocked out of him and charges pressed for theft and spend a couple of months in the pokie as "bubbas" room mate.
> 
> ...



This reminds me of my previous neighbor in our old house.  They liked to have a backyard fire on occation. I would join them from time to time for a beer and a laugh or two.  One day the young teen son asked if he could have a few pieces of my firewood for the fire.  Yeah no problem.  The next morning I saw about a half of a short cord missing.  I laugh now, but it wasn't funny then.


----------



## davmor (Dec 1, 2010)

I hate theives period. My neighbors at one time would joke that they would just come over and take some wood out of my shed when they needed it. I guess the dirty looks convinced them they better not.


----------



## woodjack (Dec 2, 2010)

Yell at him. Humans hate to be yelled at.


----------



## karri0n (Dec 2, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> This thread makes me appreciate my neighbors even more... except for that one guy out back...



Are you referring to the guy that came running out of the woods in his underwear to tell you about the "chimney fire" When you were firing your kiln?


----------



## santacruzbluz (Dec 2, 2010)

Gary_602z said:
			
		

> Maybe you could turn this into a opportunity and approach him saying " Hey I could use some help cutting wood, maybe you could help me out and I can give you some wood".
> 
> He may not be that bad of guy, just needs some direction in life.
> 
> Gary



Bingo. Why make an enemy, when you might easily make a friend? Simply asking him if you see him, "Hey. How are you guys set up on firewood? You OK?" could open a conversation that solves the problem without the need for surveillance equipment and all the rest.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 3, 2010)

santacruzbluz said:
			
		

> Gary_602z said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm becoming a pessimist as I get older, but even as a psychologist (if people can't change, then what's the point of my profession) I'm seeing that rehabilitation of adults is the exception, not the rule.


----------

